# Logitech Internet Keyboard Vol+ Vol- KDE i kmix

## Pjnjo

Posiadam klawiaturę z przyciskami multimedialnymi , min.  jest tam Volume + i Volume - . SKonfigurowałem X-y żeby mieć je dostępne (testowane w xev) no i teraz mam problem w KDE 3.2 .

Otóż chciałbym  podpiąć pod te przyciski amixer (przez khotkeys) ale w jakiś magiczny sposób przyciski te wywołują kmix i zmieniają mi głośność nie tego co trzeba. Przetrzepałem configi w ~/.kde , centrum sterowania ale nigdzie nie znalazłem miejsca gdzie mogę to wyłączyć .

 Miał ktoś podobny problem lub ma pomysł jak zmusić KDE żeby oddał mi te przyciski do mojego użytku ?

----------

## btower

 *Pjnjo wrote:*   

> Posiadam klawiaturę z przyciskami multimedialnymi , min.  jest tam Volume + i Volume - . SKonfigurowałem X-y żeby mieć je dostępne (testowane w xev) no i teraz mam problem w KDE 3.2 .
> 
> Otóż chciałbym  podpiąć pod te przyciski amixer (przez khotkeys) ale w jakiś magiczny sposób przyciski te wywołują kmix i zmieniają mi głośność nie tego co trzeba. Przetrzepałem configi w ~/.kde , centrum sterowania ale nigdzie nie znalazłem miejsca gdzie mogę to wyłączyć .
> 
>  Miał ktoś podobny problem lub ma pomysł jak zmusić KDE żeby oddał mi te przyciski do mojego użytku ?

 

#emerge xbindkeys

#emerge aumix

podręczniki a nawet sama opcja pomocy poprowadzi Cię za rączkę, jak by co to jeszcze google.pl.

Przykłądowy mój wpis:

```

"/usr/bin/aumix -v -3 &"

m:0x10 + c:174

"/usr/bin/aumix -v +3 &"

m:0x10 + c:176

```

----------

## Pjnjo

Po dogłębniejszym przetrzepaniu Centrum Sterowania (jaki tam jest bajzel) W KDE znalazłem serwis Kmilo , po jego wyłączeniu w końcu oddał mi te 2 klawisze i za pomocą khotkeys w KDE podpiąłem swoje działania pod przyciski. 

btw uzywam amixera zamiast aumixa , ma prostszą składnię i ma to co mnie interesuje .

----------

